# new crowntails - help with colors?



## maineiacjay (Oct 5, 2012)

i got a couple of new crowntails but am not sure of the correct color type. help with this would be appreciated if possible =)

i believe this first one is a red marble double ray crowntail. is this correct?










this one i am not really sure on. he looks to be a silver and red butterfly double ray, but again, im not positive. this is the one id like help with identifying.










thanks for any help!
Jay


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I love those CT's!!! Wow!!! I think your correct on colors, but I am not the best to ask that so im sure some body can answer that for you. Do you have any names yet?


----------



## maineiacjay (Oct 5, 2012)

thank you! no names quite yet, but id be open to suggestions! ;-)

i adore the red marble, his dorsal is incredible if you consider the length. the middle layer of white on the caudal fins is actually almost a metallic, it shines in the light. i almost missed this fishie, my fiance pointed him out to me. i only had plans to get one fish and my eye was set on the second, but i just had to scoop them both up! lol

the silver is also shiny which makes me wonder if he is actually a lighter metallic blue as he does have a blue hue to him.

here is another view









im considering breeding them and i have a couple red females on order. i asked a former betta breeder her oppinion and she said that the combo could produce some nice colors. and i may request a couple blues as well as they might combine better with the second male. i know that if the first betta is a marble that he may change in color, but id like to try and see what i can produce.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I can only see the male right above me, and he is amazing! He reminds me of a raging fire...


----------



## Hahenry22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Any chance you are a Dexter fan? The red one reminds me of the blood splatter patterns he works on on the show. (Sorry if that's too gruesome!)


----------



## maineiacjay (Oct 5, 2012)

emeraldmaster - your right, like the blue flames on a hot fire :-D the first male, if you cant see it, is my avatar also, its smaller but hopefully you can at least see that. i dont know why it wouldnt show for you.

HaHenry22 - actually, i am a Dexter fan :-D and it does remind me of blood, so maybe ill name him Dexter


----------



## Hahenry22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh great! They are both gorgeous! Do you mind me asking where you got them? Currently, all my bettas have come from Petsmart or Petco. I'm interested in ordering a betta soon and trying to figure out the best places/people to order from. I would prefer to order from someone located in the US.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i once had a chance to get a silver CT but came too late. your silver CT is just stunning, reminds me of the Silver Surfer.


----------



## maineiacjay (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks BettaQi :-D 
nel3 - that stinks. it was luck i found this guy, but im glad i did 

Hahenry22 - i actually got them from my local pet store. its not a large or big business pet store, they only have two stores total. they focus on aquatics and birds (their larger sister store is more than half aquatics). they get small orders in but i really dont know where they get them from (the only drawback). i just happened to be there the day they got their new bettas in and first saw the Platinum (ha! its been discovered - platinum with red wash) and grabbed him and then my fiance pointed out the marble. there are other really nice bettas there (a few pretty spade tails, some dragon scale PKs, and an iridescent DT beauty that im still considering going back for!) but i think these two were the best. the others were more solid colors, though some very deep reds and blues.

not knowing where they come from is the only drawback to getting them from the store. i really dont know the genetic background but i think im willing to take the risk and breed these two. looking at the other bettas they had gave me the impression that they are from a decent source. they looked to be in great shape (young, good colors, healthy looking) upon arrival and i know this store takes great care of them while they are there. i know its a chance, but where im just beginning my hobby in breeding, i dont want to start with a $40 betta only to fail. gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## Hahenry22 (Sep 27, 2012)

You are lucky to have such a nice store close to you! You def got some beauties! Guess I will just have to bite the bullet and order one from somewhere if I want a really unique one like those.


----------



## belphegor (Aug 19, 2012)

Do you by some chance, live in Virginia? The pet store(s) you stated seems a lot like the store near my place. Haha. If not then sorry, I was curious.


----------



## binx123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh WOW, they are amazing! You are very lucky to have gotten those


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

maineiacjay said:


> nel3 - that stinks. it was luck i found this guy, but im glad i did


i found that betta while i still had 5 alive. when my dthm passed that ct i saw was a possiblity though it was nearly a month or 2 since i last saw that ct. im not weak to resist getting more betta when i have availble space for a betta ie 5 max but rather weak when i have less than 5 alive.

ive seen some nice bettas locally and 5 of mine were local barring Nelliel DT (Thailand). one LPS/LRS have very nice ones but no space or type i want. i want a PK next


----------



## Lady Courage (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow! Your Bettas are _gorgeous_! I don't know names of colors at all, but I'm loving looking at your lovely fishies.  The red and white is so striking, especially on the second one with red tips. Platinum with red wash, you said? I'm still learning the colors names, so this is helping me. lol


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Pretty CTs


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

The first one appears to be a double-double ray. The second is a double-ray. They're both very nice fish you have. :nicefish:


----------



## maineiacjay (Oct 5, 2012)

Hahenry22 - there arent too many pet stores around me and most of them are small. the closest petsmart or petco is an hour away. only problem with that are prices, but its nice because they usually order anything they dont have for customers. my fiance orders a bunch of things for his chinchilla =)

belphegor - no, i live in New Hampshire, away from the cities, so there are a lot of smaller places.

binx123, DoctorWhoLuver - thanks =)

nel3 - currently, i have 4 male bettas (blue VT, blue/white big ear/elephant ear DT, and the two above) and 1 female (blue VT). my fiance has a blue/red CT i bought him in Maine. as stated, ive got a couple females coming and then i will be good for a while so i have plenty of space for the fry =)

Lady_Courage - thanks! im getting better at it. the forums have really been helping and i have also been looking into the genetics too, which has been really helpful!

LittleFish2012 - most people i have asked say both are double double rays. i am going to try and get more photos of them


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

belphegor said:


> Do you by some chance, live in Virginia? The pet store(s) you stated seems a lot like the store near my place. Haha. If not then sorry, I was curious.


I'm from VA. What store are you referring to?


----------



## maineiacjay (Oct 5, 2012)

hi again all! im still getting the hang of the colors of bettas. just got this guy, wondering what the color would be classified as?

the brightness was turned up but the color is true in the photo, almost a really deep blue or maybe even green?









thanks all for your continued help!
Jay


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow not sure what color that would be classified as, but he is certainly a stunner!


----------

